# Long Hair = Huge Disadvantage In FIghting



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

ive always wondered what other people thought about this, but this is my logic:

whenever i see a fighter with long hair get hit, all of their hair reverberates, making the shot they recieved look MUCH worse than it was. In fact, any kind of movement and its amplified on a fighter with long hair, whether it be a hit, a slam, a takedown etc.

that versus a fighter with short hair or no hair at all, for instance BJ penn. when he gets hit its hard to tell because you can only see his head, and the head barely moves on an average power shot anyways. 

whats everyone else think of this?


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Why would it matter if the hair reverberates? That doesn't increase damage. I'm not sure why you see the hair as a disadvantage.


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

raymardo said:


> Why would it matter if the hair reverberates? That doesn't increase damage. I'm not sure why you see the hair as a disadvantage.



read my thread again . i said it LOOKS LIKE THE DAMAGE WAS MORE THAN WHAT THE FIGHTER RECIEVED. look at a guy that has longhair and gets hit
all his hair shakes making it look like a powerful shot when maybe it wasnt


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Hairs a disadvantage more because it gets in your eyes and distracts you, . Just look at Guida vs Griffin. Clay kept on having to sweep it out of his eyes and numerous times he had to eat a jab because of it. At the end of the day its the fighters choice, but seriously at least tie that shit back or something. Its dumb to risk losing a fight over something so stupid.


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

Wise said:


> Hairs a disadvantage more because it gets in your eyes and distracts you, . Just look at Guida vs Griffin. Clay kept on having to sweep it out of his eyes and numerous times he had to eat a jab because of it. At the end of the day its the fighters choice, but seriously at least tie that shit back or something. Its dumb to risk losing a fight over something so stupid.


you have a point, it does get into their eyes. and i didnt see that fight but i know guida and his long hair so that would make sense.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

exactly when ya gotta sweep your hair out of your eyes that gives your opponent ample opportunity to either A)take you down on your ass or B) superman punch you in the jaw your a fighter not a rock star trim that shit down a bit ya im talking to you clay


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

Guida is an excellent example........its funny watching his hair thrash around every time he got hit or threw a punch........but when he was moving around trying to weave and dodge.......he kept using his hands to move his hair out of his face.......plus......all it takes is for someone to time it right and he would be helpless.......all he could do is sit back and eat a punch.....

My opinion Hair = disadvantage


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Evan Tanner got distracted by his long hair when he lost his title to Ace.


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

WHAT IM WAITING FOR is an Indian fighter with 10 ft long hair choke someone with the hair, if its deemed legal.

id name it.. the Head N Shoulders choke :thumb02:


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Z-man-mma-fan said:


> WHAT IM WAITING FOR is an Indian fighter with 10 ft long hair choke someone with the hair, if its deemed legal.
> 
> id name it.. the Head N Shoulders choke :thumb02:



lol ok dude, later this year if I make it into a competition, I'll ask about it, my hair is down to my ass.


----------



## RTD (Jun 2, 2007)

well hair maybe a disadvantage
but i think kimbo's beard helps him protect his chin =)


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

If you ever watched the Kimbo fight with Dreads he would have seen that uppercut coming if his hair was all in his face


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

wafb said:


> Evan Tanner got distracted by his long hair when he lost his title to Ace.


Tanner's hair was shaved off, or cornrowed in the two fights that he fought rich


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I used to have long hair, and it was thick, white guy afro style hair too.
It is harder to fight and train with long hair.

Also if you get in a street fight it is definately not a good idea.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

long hair is definitely a disadvantage in a fight. It gets into your eyes and when you can't see your opponent you are screwed.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Negative1 said:


> lol ok dude, later this year if I make it into a competition, I'll ask about it, my hair is down to my ass.


Is it really?


----------



## BooyaKascha (May 27, 2007)

Arlovski seems to have lost his fire when he lost his hair. Arlovski needs to grow his hair back and then dominate the HW division.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Z-man-mma-fan said:


> read my thread again . i said it LOOKS LIKE THE DAMAGE WAS MORE THAN WHAT THE FIGHTER RECIEVED. look at a guy that has longhair and gets hit
> all his hair shakes making it look like a powerful shot when maybe it wasnt


I understood that. My question is why you feel that is a disadvantage.

If the long haired fighter appears to be more damaged than he is, his opponent will falsely believe that which would give the long haired fighter the advantage - since he's not as hurt as he appears.

I'm still uncertain as to why you feel it's a disadvantage.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

raymardo said:


> I understood that. My question is why you feel that is a disadvantage.
> 
> If the long haired fighter appears to be more damaged than he is, his opponent will falsely believe that which would give the long haired fighter the advantage - since he's not as hurt as he appears.
> 
> I'm still uncertain as to why you feel it's a disadvantage.


because if he looks like he is getting damaged but he really isn't, his hair is just moving around. the judges will count that on their score cards because they think the opponent is connecting and doing damage.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

esv said:


> Is it really?


Yup,

When we are doing the wrestling drills against one another, it stays out of my way all of the time. 

I keep it braided up 23 and half hours a day, and I do not see a disadvantage in it.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Long hair sucks when you're sweating your ass off. It's definitely a disadvantage. Watch Kimbo vs that one guy with the long hair for proof


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Hollywood6655 said:


> Guida is an excellent example...its funny watching his hair thrash around every time he got hit or threw a punch...but when he was moving around trying to weave and dodge...he kept using his hands to move his hair out of his face...plus...all it takes is for someone to time it right and he would be helpless....all he could do is sit back and eat a punch...
> 
> My opinion Hair = disadvantage


I hate to flat-out disagree with a poster, but Clay Guida's long hair isn't a disadvantage for him. If anything, it gives him magical powers, and therefore, the ability to stop Tyson Griffin's belly to back suplex.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

i have longer hair and its real hard to deal with for all ym sports


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

if you have long hair and then you dodge a puch..it will look like youve been hit..

its a disadvantage.. Guida better tie his hair in his next fight..


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

esv said:


> because if he looks like he is getting damaged but he really isn't, his hair is just moving around. the judges will count that on their score cards because they think the opponent is connecting and doing damage.


exactly.. i dont see a problem with reading a thread and trying to understand it raymardo :confused02:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

i hope not i got my ass handed to me in a bar afew years ago, by a guy with massively long hair like 1.5ft long

i dont tell many people i came back minutes after and pepper sprayed him and beat the shit of him with a black-jack... not my finest moment.

fight fair, children :thumb02:


----------



## Duffman (Mar 30, 2007)

xeberus said:


> i hope not i got my ass handed to me in a bar afew years ago, by a guy with massively long hair like 1.5ft long
> 
> *i dont tell many people i came back minutes after and pepper sprayed him and beat the shit of him with a black-jack... not my finest moment.*
> 
> fight fair, children :thumb02:




NICE:wink03: LOL--DID U LOOK LIKE THIS:sarcastic07:


----------



## OV Pimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Z-man-mma-fan said:


> ive always wondered what other people thought about this, but this is my logic:
> 
> whenever i see a fighter with long hair get hit, all of their hair reverberates, making the shot they recieved look MUCH worse than it was. In fact, any kind of movement and its amplified on a fighter with long hair, whether it be a hit, a slam, a takedown etc.
> 
> ...



Haha. This is funny. I used to have long hair when training and when I was on the wrestling mats the mats would actually rip it out. It was very painful. I now have a buzzcut and feel no such thing! I don't recommend long hair at all if your a fighter. Then again, just try telling Evan Tanner that! How many different hairstyles did he have again? LOL :thumb02:


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

I have "surfer" hair and the way I tell when the time comes for a haircut is when it starts getting in my eyes during Muay Thai class, I've eaten some shots because of it.  And plus, it hurts when your hair keeps smacking against your eyes when you jumprope, believe me!

However I asked all my guy and girl friends if I should buzz it and I got a near-unanimous no, guess people like my surfer hair, so I can't buzz it.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Kimo vs Royce Gracie is enough to show you why long hair (even as little as he had in that fight) is a disadvantage.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, one thing is for sure: Go long or go short, but do not go in between! When my bangs grow out to about eye length, I've got to get them cut or they're torture in practice. As soon as I start sweating and moving around, they pop me in the eyes. Sweaty hair gouging you in the eyes is no friggin' fun.


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

Calibretto9 said:


> Well, one thing is for sure: Go long or go short, but do not go in between! When my bangs grow out to about eye length, I've got to get them cut or they're torture in practice. As soon as I start sweating and moving around, they pop me in the eyes. Sweaty hair gouging you in the eyes is no friggin' fun.


Haha yeah that's exactly what I got, it sucks sometimes!


----------



## I KiMuRa I (May 18, 2007)

i just hate when they are on my hair when they are on top and slowly move off of it...******* torture


----------



## hvylthr34 (May 27, 2007)

Z-man-mma-fan said:


> ive always wondered what other people thought about this, but this is my logic:
> 
> whenever i see a fighter with long hair get hit, all of their hair reverberates, making the shot they recieved look MUCH worse than it was. In fact, any kind of movement and its amplified on a fighter with long hair, whether it be a hit, a slam, a takedown etc.
> 
> ...


I think i see where your coming from but the only disadvantage i see is that they cant stay as cool as short hair fighters haha


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

It doesn't seem to bother Gilbert Melendez, his hair is fun to watch.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Z-man-mma-fan said:


> ive always wondered what other people thought about this, but this is my logic:
> 
> whenever i see a fighter with long hair get hit, all of their hair reverberates, making the shot they recieved look MUCH worse than it was. In fact, any kind of movement and its amplified on a fighter with long hair, whether it be a hit, a slam, a takedown etc.
> whats everyone else think of this?



Yeah, it can influence the judges I think. That's why most professional wrestlers have long hair, because it's much more eye catching.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

In short:

Long hair = disadvantage
long beard = advantage (just ask Tim sylvia(in case you didnt know, he bitched about AA having a beard for one of their fights))


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

esv said:


> because if he looks like he is getting damaged but he really isn't, his hair is just moving around. the judges will count that on their score cards because they think the opponent is connecting and doing damage.


That makes sense, but if the judges are influenced by that, than they shouldn't be judges. If we, as fans, can figure this out, the judges shouldn't be influenced by it. But, who knows. They may be.:thumbsup:


----------



## daitrong (May 27, 2007)

Z-man-mma-fan said:


> ive always wondered what other people thought about this, but this is my logic:
> 
> whenever i see a fighter with long hair get hit, all of their hair reverberates, making the shot they recieved look MUCH worse than it was. In fact, any kind of movement and its amplified on a fighter with long hair, whether it be a hit, a slam, a takedown etc.
> 
> ...




haha this thread is halarious. The best disadvantage you can come up with is that long hair makes it seem like you're taking in more damage? A critical thinking you're not. :thumb02: 


Here are a couple more reasons long hair is a disadvantage. 
It blocks your vision, it traps excess body heat, your hair is liable to be caught on the cage. :thumb01: It makes you look like Fabio


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

LivingDedMan said:


> Yeah, it can influence the judges I think. That's why most professional wrestlers have long hair, because it's much more eye catching.


It also helps when a competitor clamps down on a submission hold - like the figure four leglock - and leans his head back. The long flowing hair looks cool and appears to add to the strength of the submission hold. :thumb02:


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Z-man-mma-fan said:


> exactly.. i dont see a problem with reading a thread and trying to understand it raymardo :confused02:


Not sure what you meant by this.

I don't see it as a problem either.I tried to understand, and when I was unsure, I asked for clarification. It helped me respond.


----------

